# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Beginner Discussion >  New to darts.I'm also keeping multiple species in the same enclosure.

## Beelzebob

Because the kids at the local reptile store are morons. And I hope the title gets me some good responses LOL

I was sold 2 12X12X18 Exo terra terrariums and told each could house up to 3 frogs.  I was also told that it was A OK to keep several species in the same tank.


So after some basic research I have come to realize this is incredibly wrong, and potentially harmful for my froggies.  So this post is intended to state my current plan of action to rectify the bad situation I was sold.   (Technically my fault as I based an impulse buy on a reptile store employee's advice)

So.  I have 5 darts. All Different species, and all are juveniles (less than 1") that all need their own enclosure ASAP, and eventually a mate.

My plan is to devote the 2 exoterras i have to two of the frogs I have now.  For the remaining 3 frogs I was wondering If I could section out a 55 gallon with 2 dividers into 3 sections?

I have an old 55 gallon that with pond foam, curing, silicon etc I could design build and scape out in about 10 to 14days?

Is the 55 gal a viable option, or should I just do more 12X12X18s?

As they mature and I can sex them, is is going to be possible to round up 5 mates for these guys?  (4 dendrobates and a Phyllobate)


I want to keep them all, but not at a cost to them?  can I do this?  Please help me...

----------


## Beelzebob

okay,

so maybe a better question to ask is;


Can i split/separate a 55gallon into 3 species specific "chambers?

----------


## Carlos

Hello and welcome to FF  :Smile:  !  Sorry your local pet shop put you in this situation.  Can you talk to them and return some of the frogs for $ or store credit?

You could section off the 55G; but in reality, only to help you get through emergency.  What are the actual species we are discussing?  In general terms, each dart frog should have a square foot area; so the smallest footprint can recommend for 2-3 frogs is an 18x18 in. ExoTerra or similar.  Even if they are the smaller thumbnails  :EEK!:  !

IRT the height; if planing a planted vivarium you will loose around 6 in. to drainage/false bottom and substrate layers.  So if dealing with a very terrestrial species, can barely scrape by with an 18 in. tall tank; but your plant choice will be very limited or you can forget live plants and decorate with artificial ones.  For more arboreal dart climbers (i.e. _Ranitomeya_); 24 in. height is pretty much mandatory.  Hope this does not discourage you to find a viable solution. Sadly, even the two 12x12x18 in. ExoTerra's you have are not suitable for dart frogs  :Frown:  .

----------


## Beelzebob

> Hello and welcome to FF  !  Sorry your local pet shop put you in this situation.  Can you talk to them and return some of the frogs for $ or store credit?
> 
> You could section off the 55G; but in reality, only to help you get through emergency.  What are the actual species we are discussing?  In general terms, each dart frog should have a square foot area; so the smallest footprint can recommend for 2-3 frogs is an 18x18 in. ExoTerra or similar.  Even if they are the smaller thumbnails  !
> 
> IRT the height; if planing a planted vivarium you will loose around 6 in. to drainage/false bottom and substrate layers.  So if dealing with a very terrestrial species, can barely scrape by with an 18 in. tall tank; but your plant choice will be very limited or you can forget live plants and decorate with artificial ones.  For more arboreal dart climbers (i.e. _Ranitomeya_); 24 in. height is pretty much mandatory.  Hope this does not discourage you to find a viable solution. Sadly, even the two 12x12x18 in. ExoTerra's you have are not suitable for dart frogs  .


Major bummer

What's with all of the 10g builds?  I thought a pair of dendrobates would be fine in one of those?

----------


## Carlos

It's been done; but myself don't recommend it  :EEK!:  .  If you want to do regular aquariums; think 20H is good for a pair  :Smile:  .

----------


## Paul

Once you load a 10g tank with soil and plants it does not leave much room at all for the actual frogs. I have a 10g I moved my Ranitomeya into in an emergency, but they will be getting moved back into an 18x18x24 as soon as I can manage it. 

The 12x12x18 aren't wasted if you keep them. Those make excellent tanks to raise froglets in for the early months of their life. A 20g L tank converted to a vertical tank makes an excellent sized home for a arboreal species. 

If you are wanting to go with an Exo Terra type tank I would do a 18x18x24 for a pair of Darts and an 24x18x24 for a group of 4 to 5.  Most Darts will not use the 24" height, but it allows you plenty of room for live plant options  :Smile: 

Then you need to factor in adding Micro fauna to the soil of the terrarium. Living plants or not you will want to keep a healthy supply in the tanks for the dart frogs to snack on in between your normal daily feeding. It can take up to 30days for a Springtail colony to establish itself in your tank once you add them in.

----------


## canadian frog

so what im reading here is that even though they are dart frogs you shouldn't house them together if they are different types of dart frogs, is that correct, I don't have any yet but the colours  are amazing, and I was thinking of getting a few different types and housing them in the same tank.

----------


## Eli

Yes, you cannot house multiple species in the same tank. The family name Dendrobitae is all they have in common. Even those in the same genus are spread out and don't interact at all. A bicolor and a terribilis would not interact. Nor would an auratus and a leucomelas. Most dart frogs available today would not see each other in the wild. Even if they did the toxins and secretions and size difference and different behavior would endanger them all

----------


## canadian frog

thanks eli, saved me a ton of trouble, just thought that all different colours would look cool in one tank. that kind of sucks, but it is what it is, will have a small zoo I guess once im done with all the different frogs I want to get

----------

